# Catering websites



## morenoandson (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi,
I am so happy to find this site!! My chef husband is Mexican, but trained in Spain and is starting a small catering company in Canada in the hopes that this will be more family friendly since we just had a baby. I am designing the web-site for his catering company and was hoping I could get the links to some of your sites that are actually working. The quality of his food has always been his best marketing tool, but we will be new in town (calgary) and can't wait for word of mouth. What are some good marketing tactics? Also any experience with marketing tapas in North America would be helpful.
Thanks


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Tapas sell themselves....it's still hot in the midwest USA
my website is Wedding Catering St. Louis Barbecue, Events Chanterelle Catering it could use some updated photos and menus, but that is pretty low on the to-do list presently.

Picked up Marcona almonds yesterday for a party tonight.

how strange that the website I typed morphed into something else....still my site but not the "name" of the site.


----------



## lagrandebouffe (Jan 5, 2008)

hey there.

we're finding out Flash sites are working quite well for us, I put the 2 links into both the wedding site and catering site into my signature.

It _was_ a little difficult getting then to rank very well in Google until we hired a local SEO consultant who seems to have taken care of that quite well, and very quickly indeed. I am expecting a lot more business through the website this season.

Good luck with your new business!


----------

